# Anyone out there with old look Catalogues?



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Trying to put together a Look frame history and would be great to have frame details from old catalogues in order to find the year each frame was introduced and subsequently withdrawn from "active service". If you have one pls list frame models in your catalogue - scanned versions emailed to me would make my year.

Here is details of the 98 catalogue, weight is in brackets for frame and fork;

Monobloc
KG286 (1.9 kg)

No carbon tubular
KG292 (1.6 kg)
KG253 (2.1 kg)
KG243 (2.45 kg)
KG233 (2.6 kg)

Carbon tubular
KG171 (1.95 kg)
KG181 HSC (1.8 kg)
KG251 (1.95 kg)
KG231 (2.1 kg)

Multi material
KG131 (2.1 kg)
KG121 (2.2 kg)
KG111 (2.4 kg)

Forks = (weight is for longest steering tube available)
LDS Pro (480g - 260 mm)
HSC (350g - 300 mm)
LDS (614g - 260 mm)
LDS Elite (614g - 260mm)
LDS Aero (615g - 260mm)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's going to take me a while to put it together but I have LOOK catalogs going back to the late 1980's..


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks brilliant Dave - I was trying to determine the year of manufacture on my KG231 (dressed in the classic credit agricole colours) as well as my KG361 till I came across the catalogue and decided it will be a good idea to try and go the whole 9 yards but it looks like you are in a better position to do so - if i can be of help then let me know how. If its any easier you can scan in the page with the frame table for each year email it to me and I will try to string them together.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Mark Bulgier has a large collection of catalog scans. Dave, if you take the time to scan those catalogs, please send Mark the files and he'll post them on his site.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------

